# What Happen to Anon Pink?



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Can I ask that?

I see it has her listed as banned. 

What in the world happened? I quite enjoyed reading her posts. 

Is it a temporary thing?


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

PM FrenchFry. She said the ban is not permanent for Anon.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I miss her, too.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Baby come back,
you can blame it all on me
I wasn't wrong,
But I just can't live without you.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

wilderness said:


> Baby come back,
> you can blame it all on me
> I wasn't wrong,
> But I just can't live without you.


:rofl:

I'm sure she'll appreciate that from you, wilderness.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Banning is rather common here, particularly if you are very opinionated, vocal and intemperate about those opinions.

I know


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

wilderness said:


> Baby come back,
> you can blame it all on me
> I wasn't wrong,
> But I just can't live without you.


Pretty sure this is supposed to be: 

Baby come back,
you can blame it all on me
I *was *wrong
and I just can't live without you.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

You really should PM a moderator.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

JCD said:


> and intemperate
> I know


I'll agree with this one not the other two. You can be opinionated and vocal, while posting away to your hearts content. It's the intemperate part that gets people banned.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I am a fan of Anon Pink and associating her ban status with being intemperate doesn't compute for me. LOL Oh, and I'm not saying that is what anyone here is insinuating! I know that word was used more in a more general way when it comes to banning. 

The moderators on this board are wonderful and kudos to them everyday for what they do to keep this board as delightful as possible. It's not an easy job! (Remember I said that in case I ever become too intemperate! haha) 

I just can't imagine what transpired with Anon Pink. But not any of my business and I don't really care. I just hope she comes back very soon!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

She may or may not be back.

This place has some issues.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think she and Lyris were calling out trolls. The mods have made it clear that you have to report posts and let them deal with that. They don't want trolls called out on the boards.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-...there-so-many-banned-posters.html#post7449642

I think she'll be back.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> She may or may not be back.
> 
> This place has some issues.


Are you emailing her? Tell her I hope she comes back. Now that Mavash is gone she's the only one here who "gets" me.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Mavash is gone too? WTF? Have I been in a coma?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Are you emailing her? Tell her I hope she comes back. Now that Mavash is gone she's the only one here who "gets" me.


:scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

IrishGirlVA said:


> Mavash is gone too? WTF? Have I been in a coma?


Mavash wasn't banned. She quit because her TAM use was not healthy for her marriage.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> :scratchhead:


Ok, maybe not the "only" one!

lol


----------

